# Flat River



## Danny Castro (Jan 31, 2012)

Any word on the open, did they finish the first series? Call backs? I


----------



## awclark (Oct 20, 2007)

Heard about a dozen left to run this a.m. So far, roughly 50% pick ups.


----------



## Danny Castro (Jan 31, 2012)

Thanks, Ya I heard it was a big quad with out of order flyer and three retired


----------



## Ken Barton (Jun 7, 2010)

31 back to land/water blind. #'s 2-3-5-6-7-13-15-17-18-20-24-25-26-30-34-35-38-41-42-43-44-53-54-57-59-60-62-63-66-71-73


----------



## Ken Barton (Jun 7, 2010)

Top of hill-run downhill towards pond at about 125 yards run to left of pond very skinny with 30 ft keyhole between tree and water bird just past end of pond come back and run to right get in edge of pond very skinny swim down shore get feet dry on point 1/2 way across pond with gunner sitting out about 20 yards to right get big cast back into water up and out blinds are equidistant-older dogs good but lots of PU's and bleeding


----------



## Ken Barton (Jun 7, 2010)

Blinds are about 250 yards -don't get in water/get in water


----------



## Ken Barton (Jun 7, 2010)

13 to WM's. 2-17-25-26-34-38-42-44-57-59-60-66


----------



## Ken Barton (Jun 7, 2010)

And number 62


----------



## m blank (Apr 2, 2006)

#62 thanks you


----------



## Ken Barton (Jun 7, 2010)

4th fairly tight trlple LR and SR at about 12:00 almost in line LR about 300 thrown LtoR thru gap in trees SR at about 180 thrown R to L flyer at 3:00 about 180 thrown R to L all across pond with about 60 to 80 yard swims expecting thunderstorms in AM-they seem to be doing it


----------



## Ken Barton (Jun 7, 2010)

SCRAPPED IT after 2 dogs back at 8:00 AM at Sully's big pond


----------



## JBlack (Sep 17, 2003)

Any news from the Derby?


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

Derby Results

First #16 Tru owner Kip Kemp Handler Jason Baker

second #10 Donald owner handler Colette Wiley

Third #18 Tink owner Bill Goldstein handler Jason Baker

fourth #8 Bee owner Cary Phillips handler Jason Baker

RJ #1 Tinker owner Gregg Leonard handler Jason Baker

Jams #12 and #6


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

congrats kip on the win.
congrats gregg on the rj, so close!!!!!


----------



## Ken Barton (Jun 7, 2010)

4th series wide open triple 2 down the shore retired birds on right with go flyer on left all 200-250 with big swims everybody's doing it in some fashion


----------



## Ken Barton (Jun 7, 2010)

Q results 

1st-10
2nd-2
3rd-24
4th-22. Don't have jams

9 to water blind in AM don't have #'s


----------



## Charlene Chastain (Dec 5, 2013)

Understand 7 back to the last in AM. Please let us know the numbers if you get them. THANKS


----------



## Ken Barton (Jun 7, 2010)

Open 

1st-25
2nd-34
3rd-57
4th-17
RJ-42
Jams 66-62-60-59-44-38-26-2


----------



## byounglove (Mar 2, 2005)

Congrats to new FC Hardscrabble Seaside Shutterbug!! Open win at 4 yo! Qualified for national open!! Dad Reuben took 4 th and also qualified!!


----------



## Beverly Burns (Apr 20, 2006)

Congrats to all! Special congrats to Frank and Rita and Barb for such a nice breeding. Looking good!


----------

